

Why I like Cassandra (distributed database) - mattculbreth
http://spyced.blogspot.com/2009/03/why-i-like-cassandra.html

======
gcv
This stuff definitely looks pretty raw. Mnesia seems to be quite mature in
comparison, but isn't the greatest option for a system not fully written in
Erlang.

Has anyone tried this Project Voldemort referenced in the post? Skimming the
description on the project page, I get the impression that it's fairly well
thought-out.

------
miracle
"Follows the bigtable model, so it's more complicated than it needs to be.
(300+kloc vs 50 for Cassandra; many more components). This means it's that
much harder for me to troubleshoot. HBase is more bug-free than Cassandra but
not so bug-free that troubleshooting would not be required."

I only had problems (data losses) when I was using HBase in production 3
months ago, but I'm certain that HBase will be mcuh more stable in a few
months. And there comes that Cassandra developer and says that Cassandra even
has more bugs. Lol. Now I'm pretty sure that I will never touch Cassandra as
well.

~~~
jbellis
I'm trying to be charitable in assuming that after 3 years (?) of development
HBase is more bug free than Cassandra after 8 months.

But to my knowledge nobody has ever lost data with Cassandra.

------
mattculbreth
Anyone have a good dataset I can use to populate these things and give them a
workout? It'd be cool to get millions / billions of records of something real
that I could test with. I could always generate something but I like real data
better for such business.

